# Steering column



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

When i turn my sterring wheel in either direction, it makes a cluncking or a knocking noise. Any clue from anyone?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

MY 2.5 WAS DOING THE SAME THING.. I BROUGHT IT IN TO NISSAN THEY JUST SPRAYED IT WITH A LIL SILICONE AND PROBLEM FIXED.. LUBRICATION I GUESS.. WHATEVER..


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks, but Nissan told me that they had to replace the left strut and also they will be replacing the sterring column. I had originally thought it was that. I am glad that your problem was easier then mine. I hope this helps someone else.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

well if they're gonna do it for free.. that's awesome.. i got my struts both fronts replaced at around 30k for free too.. so that could had been part of the problem who knows.. well im glad it's going to be taken care of..


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

did nissan replace both of the struts? They only replaced one of mine. I have about 10000 miles on my car, i wonder if they shoudl replace both?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

they replaced both for me... at no charge.. try gettin that other one.. or just say that theres a very annoying rattle.. it worked for me.. as long as the mechanic says you need it the service manager will just write the order with no questions.. just say you hear a rattle.. or something.. they'll take care of that other one for ya..


----------



## nicholson (Jan 20, 2014)

its the lower sttering shaft the u joint goes bad in the column


----------

